# WHAT is the best version OF PHOTOSHOP????



## oldnavy170 (Jun 9, 2007)

I wanted to know if the newer versions of Photoshop are better then the old versions.  What are the names of all the newest versions?  I have Photoshop 7.0 and I just have the hardest time editing a photo in it.  Thanks.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jun 10, 2007)

Adobe recently released a new product called Photoshop Lightroom, which is targeted specifically at photographers. It helps catalog all your images, and allows you to fix your images with 90% of the functionality that the current flagship product allows (that would be Photoshop CS3.)

There is another great little product called Photoshop Elements 5.0, which is also a basic photo editing software. 

I like to work in levels, and so must use CS3. 

Click to see CS3

Click to see Lightroom

Click to Elements 5

You must answer your own question of which is best. Download a free trial of Lightroom and see what you think.

HOWEVER: any PS application is hard. There is a LOT of functionality, and the software is not exactly intuitive. Buy a book or two, or better even, take a class at a local college. You will get a LOT more out of it than you could learn by yourself.


----------



## foto12q (Jun 10, 2007)

I am using 7, so far so good, I use mostly to resize and increase contrast like some of my pictures here
http://www.plaza.net/beprecious/thumbnails.php?album=70


----------



## Alpha (Jun 10, 2007)

CS3 all the way


----------



## JIP (Jun 10, 2007)

I would imagine the best one is the newest one.


----------



## hardtimes (Jun 10, 2007)

JIP said:


> I would imagine the best one is the newest one.


 
Yeah that ^^^^^^


----------



## Garbz (Jun 10, 2007)

It depends what you are after. CS3 has some brilliant features which will be a glorious waste of money if you don't use them. You say you have photoshop 7. What do you do with it? Do you find it lacking in any way? If so ask here to see if Photoshop CS3 even has the more advanced features you are after before you go out and spend.

Even Photoshop 7 worked perfectly well for adjusting levels and curves.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 10, 2007)

I've worked with versions 4 to CS2, all can achieve the same results just extra bells n whistles at a price, I've given up upgrading as since version seven I've thought it just another con game they play on us togs to eek out every drop of hard earned cash. My advice is to stick with what you have, learn it thoroughly and don't spend any more cash on this software. 

The quote" I work with levels so have cs3" is pure BS, I've worked levels since four, in fact anyone who doesn't adjust levels is a complete dick, its the beginning of any manipulation. 

learn the version you have, buy a decent DSLR, dont upgrade for features, learn how to use your tools properly and waste a lot less cash, if we all stopped buying new models/versions just for the sake of it we might just see realistic prices for the tools we require when we need them.

The big four are laughing their heads off at the punters spewing thousands their way just for an extra pixel or so, leave it be for a year or two and prices will fall for all our benefits. H

PS. the best photograph i have ever taken was accomplished on a Zenza Bronica 6 x 6 MF camera, it was nearing thirty five years of age at that point, a camera is just a light box, if you know how to use one you'll achieve what you require.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 10, 2007)

If you are having a hard time editing in photoshop 7.0, you don't need a newer version.  They don't get any easier to use.  You should look into getting photoshop elements perhaps, and getting a good book to go along with it.


----------



## Karsten V (Jun 10, 2007)

I use Photoshop CS3 at work and the old PS 5.5 at home and the both do exactly the same!

Personnally I wouldn't upgrade at all if I had to pay to do it.


----------



## Nein-reis (Jun 10, 2007)

Even 7.0 is overkill if all your doing is photo processing...  just play around alot, and look at some online tutorials.  The software doesnt do it for you, and honestly CS3 or any other photoshop... you would just be getting what you already have for what you would be using it for.


----------



## killcrazy (Jun 10, 2007)

quite alot of things were changed from v7 to CS, but for alot of users, they wouldnt see a difference at all. 

If all your doing is playing with levels, the odd crop here and there or the odd clone. 
Then v7 should be fine. 

Once you get the basic tools dialed, then photoshop will become alot easier, especially when your using the same tools over and over again. 

But photoshop is a MASSIVE programme. It has litterly millions of uses, which is why it can look so complicated and daunting when you first open it. Trained graphic designers can still be learning how to use it years after starting out. 

But if its ease of use you want... then get something else like elements. 
If its functions. then photoshop all the way. and with v7 you should be able to do everything you want.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jun 10, 2007)

Well the reason I have such troubles with 7.0 is that I spend more time trying to find the elements I need then actually using them.  I watch a few tutorials on the web and they were for a newer version so when I tried to follow what he was doing it didn't work.

Here is what I can do:
Exposure (brightness, contracts, etc)
The healing tool
Cloning tool

and well thats about it.  Sad, I know.... 

Thanks for all the info.  I think I will try the free trial version of one of the new ones.


----------



## MikeR (Jun 10, 2007)

I use Lightroom and Photoshop Elements 5. I find that thes 2 programs handle everything I need them to and Lightroom will auto open the image in PSE5. Currently Lightroom is $300. and PSE 5 is between $60-80.


----------



## killcrazy (Jun 11, 2007)

oldnavy170 said:


> Well the reason I have such troubles with 7.0 is that I spend more time trying to find the elements I need then actually using them. I watch a few tutorials on the web and they were for a newer version so when I tried to follow what he was doing it didn't work.



haha tell me about it, im forever having to look up tutorials for things because of my course. and they are nearly always for another version! 

Photoshop does get easier the more you use it, so if you think your going to  use it, then it might be an idea to stick at it, cos its a very powerful tool. 
But if your just gonna use it now and again, then lightroom or elements might be the better option


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jun 11, 2007)

I am downloading Elements as we speak.  Thank you for the link.


----------



## BernieSC (Jun 21, 2007)

the best version is anyone that is free LOL.  Damn its expensive.  I still use 6.0 and like someone said its more than enough for just editing photos.  Elements is a good version.  On the other hand there are many other good programs out there which I like certain features better than photoshop.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, for us Intel Mac users, there is really only one choice... CS3. All of the other PhotoShop versions run in emulation mode, and the speed difference is big.


----------



## jstuedle (Jun 23, 2007)

There are several goo Photoshop tutorial DVD's out on the market. I purchased a 6 DVD set called Photoshop Simplified for portrait and wedding photographers. It is great! Even though I don't do weddings, and seldom portraits in the formal sense I benefited greatly from this set. It is sold at:

*http://www.photovisionvideo.com/productinfo.html*


----------



## TomHuck-wa (Jun 23, 2007)

I had ps7, and bought cs2, they both do a good job. Get a book called the ps bible, it is an excellent reference.1100 pages . It is a great help. Also I would suggest you check your local community college, they often offer classes on PS.


----------



## AdamZx3 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have used Photoshop 6,7 , and cs2. I agree that the newer versions don't get any easier to do. You can find plugins that will make the process easier, however thats usually more money. I would suggest reading up on using the curves command, It can do so much for your photos. Be patient though as curves can be very hard to grasp at first.

If you really want to take your photos to another level using photoshop, Ben Willmore teaches seminars around the country. I attended the one in Columbus, OH and it's worth every penny ($100 or $80 with the napp membership) A lot of it was dealing with curves, retouching, color correction, etc...
http://www.photoshopseminars.com/class/162/?PHPSESSID=4fc941aa316f1c2abbe6d7d23e47456a


----------



## elsaspet (Jun 24, 2007)

cs3 is worth EVERY penny.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jun 24, 2007)

I have been using Photoshop Elements for about 10 days now.  I do believe it is easier or maybe thats because I can find tutorials on it.  I only choose Elements because once my free trial is up I can actually afford to buy it. 

However, I still have ALOT of learning before I am "good" at PS.


----------



## nomade (Jun 24, 2007)

Light room + CS2 work good for me.


----------

